# Aorus Laptop EDP Throttling, Unlocked Bios, Help Me



## osos11 (Mar 8, 2022)

Hi, basicly my laptop is current/edp throttling. I have the Aorus 15G KC with i7 10870h and rtx 3060. So here is the problem, laptop doesnt overheat but it still current/edp limit throttles in games. For example in csgo, warzone, farcry6 or horizon zero dawn, it throttles down to 20-25w tdp, clocks drop to 2.5-2.8 ghz, temps below 80 degrees, laptop doesnt thermal throttle. The problem occurs randomly and during stress tests it never happens...
While throttling , in the Throttlestop Limits window, "edp other" text appears with red background in the Core and Ring section. Onboard gpu (intel uhd) disabled by mux switch.

I'm tired of this problem. Gigabyte esupport isn't even responding.
*I unlocked the bios. Throttlestop can access current and voltage settings but I don't know what to do.*
I atteched farcry6 logs, problem starts at line 776.
Please help me. 
Best regards.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 8, 2022)

is your laptop clean?

do you periodically open it up and clean the fins, and reapply thermal compound and fresh thermal pads?

laptops can get filthy when used on a bed or textile surfaces since they suck in the textile fibres.


----------



## osos11 (Mar 8, 2022)

@de.das.dude
Yes, it's clean. I actually bought the laptop 6 months ago. I had no problems with thermals but there were always occasional stutters in games. I just started using msi afterburner. I have seen that the CPU energy consumption constantly drops from 40w+ to 22w.
There are others who have this problem as well. I've seen a lot of threads on Reddit.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 8, 2022)

check this? 









						Laptop CPU throttling for no apparent reason and it's giving me audio issues???
					

so - in Post Scriptum, fairly CPU heavy milsim, my Gigabyte Aorus 15P XC gets audio issues, specifically a sort of crackling, popping noise that gets worse when loud sounds play. I have absolutely *no* clue why, and it doesn't even happen in the game Post Scriptum is based on, Squad. Or *any*...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## osos11 (Mar 8, 2022)

de.das.dude said:


> check this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked.
All Aorus 15 RTX30 Series laptops have the same issue. If a second SSD is installed, system lags increase and sound cracked. I'm using it with two ssd's too and sometimes sound cracked.  
I started to think that these devices were faulty production. I sent 3 messages to Gigabyte about this issues, they did not reply. I will never buy a Gigabyte laptop again.

Before bios unlocking, there was already an edp throttling. I unlocked the bios because we may not be able to solve the edp throttling while locked bios . Throttlestop cannot access current and voltage settings when bios is locked.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 8, 2022)

i would say return and get refund. but after 6 months i doubt it is possible.

always do extensive research before buying electronics. gigabyte makes decent stuff but most of their stuff has weird issues like these.

i guess you can wait for bios update and update your bios. they may release a fix.


----------



## osos11 (Mar 8, 2022)

@de.das.dude
I cannot return it after 6 months. They don't take back.

You're right. I did extensive research and watched a lot of videos. None of them seem to have a edp throttling problem. For the first time in my life I am having a edp throttling problem. 
While researching before buying, I did not research about the edp throttling problem because dont know about this. I will do it next...

The last bios update was released 1 year ago. I guess Gigabyte doesn't care.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 8, 2022)

@osos11
Some laptops might bench fine in Cinebench. As soon as you start using the Nvidia GPU, they might start enforcing a much lower current or IccMax limit.

In the TPL window try setting Power Limit 4 to a value of 0 or set this limit to the max, 1023. In the FIVR window if CPU voltage control is not locked, set IccMax for both the CPU Core and the CPU Cache to the max, 255.75.  Post some screenshots of the FIVR and TPL windows so I can make some suggestions.

There are other power limits that are managed by the EC that ThrottleStop does not have access to or control of. You might be screwed if that is the case.


----------



## dnm_TX (Mar 8, 2022)

osos11 said:


> it throttles down to 20-25w tdp, clocks drop to 2.5-2.8 ghz, temps below 80 degrees, laptop doesnt thermal throttle


@osos11 many DELL(laptop) users were reporting similar behavior on their end(i see that you have Gigabyte,this is just an *example*) and it was caused by the Intel's Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework (DPTF). Mine as well look in to that. You have a advantage to disable that thing direcltly in BIOS,as it is unlocked and then get rid of every trace of it in Windows as well. The DPTF is just another throttling layer,which is highly customizable(in BIOS) and no one knows how and what Gigabyte cooked up there. Hope this helps.


----------



## osos11 (Mar 8, 2022)

@unclewebb 
I've attached a screenshot of the default settings.
PL4 -> 163. I change it to 0.
Core -> 165A  /  Cache -> 165A . I change both to 255.75.
System Agent -> 11A . Change to 255.75 *?*


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 8, 2022)

In the TPL window I would check the MMIO Lock box and I would check the Speed Shift box. 
Clear the Disable Control box. 
I usually leave System Agent IccMax as is. These are just limits so it will not hurt setting them to the max.

Did any of the recommended changes make any difference? Also try with PL4 set to 1023.


----------



## osos11 (Mar 9, 2022)

@unclewebb
I did what you wrote. EDP Throttling still going...
PL4 0 or 1023 did not affect the result.

I also disabled the nvidia dynamic boost 2.0 technology and test again. Nothing change, Edp still going...

In some topics, the adapter problem has been mentioned. I think my adapter is OK and does not overheat.
I have a wattmeter. I can see the electricity consumed. Laptop Adapter 230w. Normally it draws 190-200W from the socket. When throttling starts, it draws 160-170W.

Edit : I found this topic : https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...attery-is-charging-on-a-gaming-laptop.287511/
I charged the battery(%90) and changed the charge limits as in the subject(%60), but there was no solution. At the end of the topic, he stated that changed the iccMax values to 255.75A and he's problem was solved. I tried it too but my problem still going. 
Finally, I thought of completely removing the battery and testing it .  I played far cry 6 for 1 hour and there was never edp throttling. 
But removing the battery is very troublesome.  
I have to take the whole back cover off. There has to be an easier way around this...


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 9, 2022)

osos11 said:


> I played far cry 6 for 1 hour and there was never edp throttling.


If you were good with electronics, perhaps you could design an external switch to disconnect the battery. 

Do you have the Gigabyte Control Center software installed? Perhaps that has something to do with this issue. I would try uninstalling it just to see if it makes any difference.



osos11 said:


> There has to be an easier way around this...


I am almost out of ideas. If you ever figure something out, post a solution here.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 9, 2022)

osos11 said:


> @unclewebb
> I did what you wrote. EDP Throttling still going...
> PL4 0 or 1023 did not affect the result.
> 
> ...


glad you finally found the issue.

this wouldnt be the first time gigabyte has put a product on the market that isnt well thought out. Maybe you should send some info to Gamer Nexus, they did put a lot of pressure on gigabyte for their PSU scandal recently.


----------



## osos11 (Mar 9, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> If you were good with electronics, perhaps you could design an external switch to disconnect the battery.
> 
> Do you have the Gigabyte Control Center software installed? Perhaps that has something to do with this issue. I would try uninstalling it just to see if it makes any difference.
> 
> ...



I'm good with electricity. There's no hole or any space for a physical key on the back cover. I don't want to cut the back cover. 
I also tried without control center. EDP still going.

If I fix the core voltage as ~1.2v, the CPU constantly consumes around 45w, but the edp throttling continues. When the EDP throttling starts, the CPU consumes ~ 45w, but the clock speeds drop from ~ 4ghz to ~ 2.5ghz.
I guess something other than the bios is throttling the current limits. Maybe EC.



de.das.dude said:


> glad you finally found the issue.
> 
> this wouldnt be the first time gigabyte has put a product on the market that isnt well thought out. Maybe you should send some info to Gamer Nexus, they did put a lot of pressure on gigabyte for their PSU scandal recently.


I wrote another message to eSupoort for the last time. I explained the situation and sent links to a few topics. If there is no response, I will contact gamer nexus. Any suggestions on how can i contact to Gamer Nexus?

I know about the psu scandal. My Uncle uses one of the psu models mentioned. I live in Turkey(Türkiye). Gigabyte does not have official Turkey service and warranty. Service and warranty tasks is done by official intermediary company or official distributor (I'm not sure if the English translation of the underlined words used in this sentence is correct , but probably correct. )

Gigabyte produces Turkish keyboards and devices for Turkey but never seen Turkish website working.
Here is another big scandal. Faulty PSUs were not recalled in Turkey. Dozens of PSUs are waiting to explode. 

* Gigabyte... Never again!*


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 10, 2022)

twitter is a great place to start some hype about this issue. Im pretty sure thousands of people are facing the same issue you are facing.


----------



## propen (Jun 15, 2022)

faced with a similar problem, I began to search more actively, and found it. the problem is the power supply circuits burnout. The VRM heats up to 150°C under load. The solution is to manually install additional copper plates and tubes only. and at the same time limit the power of the video card. the screenshot shows an additional tube for powering the processor. but even without it, it is not particularly hot in the range of 98-100 degrees. but in the place circled in red, the temperatures are just off the scale. I think to put a 2mm copper plate there and take two copper tubes to the radiator on both sides of the coolers.

do you still use a laptop? how is the situation? by the way, is there an instruction for unlocking the bios?


----------



## osos11 (Jun 15, 2022)

propen said:


> faced with a similar problem, I began to search more actively, and found it. the problem is the power supply circuits burnout. The VRM heats up to 150°C under load. The solution is to manually install additional copper plates and tubes only. and at the same time limit the power of the video card. the screenshot shows an additional tube for powering the processor. but even without it, it is not particularly hot in the range of 98-100 degrees. but in the place circled in red, the temperatures are just off the scale. I think to put a 2mm copper plate there and take two copper tubes to the radiator on both sides of the coolers.


Hmm... Interesting.
Thanks for info.
I have a infrared temp measuring gun. I will check it in the next days.


----------



## propen (Jun 15, 2022)

at the expense of laptop power, I understand there is a lock somewhere in the bios. that the total consumption of the processor + video card should not be higher than 140-150W. at least in my model it was not possible to see the total power above 145. therefore, there is often not enough power somewhere. well, in addition to trottling on power circuits. but because of this, there are usually sudden fps drawdowns and stuttering.
with the bios unlocked, was it possible to run RAM on 3200? my standard one works on 2933, and if you insert some other one, then it works on 2666 at all


----------



## osos11 (Jun 15, 2022)

propen said:


> at the expense of laptop power, I understand there is a lock somewhere in the bios. that the total consumption of the processor + video card should not be higher than 140-150W. at least in my model it was not possible to see the total power above 145. therefore, there is often not enough power somewhere. well, in addition to trottling on power circuits. but because of this, there are usually sudden fps drawdowns and stuttering.
> with the bios unlocked, was it possible to run RAM on 3200? my standard one works on 2933, and if you insert some other one, then it works on 2666 at all











						[Request] Gigabyte AORUS 15G BIOS unlocked
					

@arthursun0104  - Please show me image of CPU-z Motherboard tab, then do the following (you’ll need V14 ME System Tools)     If you have already modified the BIOS in ANY way, you will need to re-flash it back to factory defaults using factory method (NOT FPT)!!! Additionally, please remove all...




					winraid.level1techs.com
				



A friend helped me on this forum. My answer date is February 3.
Unfortunately, there is no clear directive. If you really want to do it, I can explain for you.
Yes, you can set the ram speed. Actualy,i did not see any unlocked bios benefit other than increasing the ram speed from 2933mhz to 3200mhz.


----------



## propen (Jun 15, 2022)

in addition to speed, you can at least do undervolting, like configure the xmp profile and power. unlock the video card up to 130w, but this is not accurate. I read it from the discussions on baidu.


----------



## osos11 (Jun 15, 2022)

@propen 
I couldn't find XMP and Gpu power settings in an unlocked bios options. Probably don't exist.
I tried undervolt. The total power(watt) consumption constant but the core frequency increases.  There is no decrease in temperature.Maybe i am using wrong settings.


----------



## propen (Jun 15, 2022)

how to check, please unsubscribe, I do not have a camera with a thermal interface. but the heat is felt by the touch of the nearest elements. I did not dare to touch the components directly in the place of heating


----------



## osos11 (Jun 15, 2022)

@propen 
I dont understand. Can you write a little more descriptive?


----------



## propen (Jun 15, 2022)

osos11 said:


> Hmm... Interesting.
> Thanks for info.
> I have a infrared temp measuring gun. I will check it in the next days.


when you check. write what you saw. what are the temperatures in these places under load


----------



## propen (Jun 17, 2022)

How are you? have you checked the temperature yet? I would like to know if I got a marriage with huge temperatures, or is this a normal situation for this model.


----------



## osos11 (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm fine thanks. I was busy and no free time. I'll check the temperatures over the weekend.


----------



## osos11 (Jun 19, 2022)

@propen 

I tested it today and wrote the results in my notebook.
My room temperature is 27 degrees
Fan setting 100%
Cpu Power profile boost+
charging stopped (battery %100 and charge stop set %60)
mux on

The computer waited 30 minutes with farcry6 turned on.
The CPU  45w 90 degrees. (approx).
GPU 90w 74 degrees

Black copper pipes are generally 68-70 degrees. Towards the ends, temperatures can drop to 60 degrees.
The power components cooled by the thermal pad on the processor and under the gpu are at most 85 degrees. I didn't see 86 degrees.(I measured both the motherboard and the black copper heatsink. Same temperature values.)
edp throttling occurred at 70 and 81 degrees. It certainly does not exceed 90 degrees, but there is still edp throttling.
The part between the second ssd and the fan is 60 degrees on average.
Rams are 60-62 degrees.
Battery 30 degree.


----------



## lameczla (Aug 3, 2022)

osos11 said:


> Hi, basicly my laptop is current/edp throttling. I have the Aorus 15G KC with i7 10870h and rtx 3060. So here is the problem, laptop doesnt overheat but it still current/edp limit throttles in games. For example in csgo, warzone, farcry6 or horizon zero dawn, it throttles down to 20-25w tdp, clocks drop to 2.5-2.8 ghz, temps below 80 degrees, laptop doesnt thermal throttle. The problem occurs randomly and during stress tests it never happens...
> While throttling , in the Throttlestop Limits window, "edp other" text appears with red background in the Core and Ring section. Onboard gpu (intel uhd) disabled by mux switch.
> 
> I'm tired of this problem. Gigabyte esupport isn't even responding.
> ...




Hey, I have similar issue, could my issue relate to yours?
I have Aorus 15P XD i7 11800H 3070 130W  - a bit newer than yours.

I have this problem when I am running the game just fine and after 10-20mins the sound from game starts to distort and then the laptop freezes completely. Thermals are very good. 
I was looking what exactly was the problem. 
First I've put the Processor Power Management to 99% in Power Plan. (this fixed the issue when the game randomly starts lagging when it was on 100% in power plan - there I noticed drops in Wattage on CPU and GPU). But the game would still crash.
Then I found out that the issue was in Nvidia GPU Boost - when I disable it in Aorus Control Center it solves the problem.

My question is why TF I cannot use Nvidia GPU Boost to get that extra 15W juice and also CPU on 100% in Maximum Power State (in power plan) when it is not thermal throttling?

Also even though I have battery charge limit set to 75% in Control Center, sometime I notice my battery is on 90% or 100% - how is that even possible?


----------



## osos11 (Aug 3, 2022)

lameczla said:


> Hey, I have similar issue, could my issue relate to yours?
> I have Aorus 15P XD i7 11800H 3070 130W  - a bit newer than yours.
> 
> I have this problem when I am running the game just fine and after 10-20mins the sound from game starts to distort and then the laptop freezes completely. Thermals are very good.
> ...


What you are describing is also present in previous models.  I don't know why it is caused.  Dont this if you are using the laptop with a cooling pad or a tool that raises the bottom.  If the laptop is on a flat surface, sound distortion and sudden freezing ends in previous models.


----------



## lameczla (Aug 3, 2022)

osos11 said:


> What you are describing is also present in previous models.  I don't know why it is caused.  Dont this if you are using the laptop with a cooling pad or a tool that raises the bottom.  If the laptop is on a flat surface, sound distortion and sudden freezing ends in previous models.


I haven't tested it but will check but it does not make sense to me. 

Also why when I have 100% maximum process state (normal CPU power) on, I have the lags and downs in games when the temps of CPU are max 80c (at some points in the game, the game just starts to lag or shutter for a few seconds or minute, I see FPS going down and tdps going down). Only when I put it at 99% (I think this caps the cpu to maybe 30-35W or smth like that) I don't have this issue, the game runs perfectly smoothly without drops of fps or anything. 

But there is still problems when I enable NVIDIA GPU Boost (when it runs at 130W) after 20mins of game - sounds start distorting and after a minute whole laptop freezes and needs to be hard restarted.

Sorry for asking too much, but I see you have also problems and are dealing with the issues for longer time than me.

I bought this laptop before two months when it was on sale on Newegg for 1200$, it came with FE02 bios with Windows 11 preinstalled. I also wanted to unlock BIOS but it seems that FE02 cannot be unlocked (I checked with some guys on WinRaid forum) and it cannot be reverted to the previous BIOS version.


----------



## osos11 (Aug 4, 2022)

lameczla said:


> I haven't tested it but will check but it does not make sense to me.
> 
> Also why when I have 100% maximum process state (normal CPU power) on, I have the lags and downs in games when the temps of CPU are max 80c (at some points in the game, the game just starts to lag or shutter for a few seconds or minute, I see FPS going down and tdps going down). Only when I put it at 99% (I think this caps the cpu to maybe 30-35W or smth like that) I don't have this issue, the game runs perfectly smoothly without drops of fps or anything.
> 
> ...


It may be illogical, but it really worked in previous generations.

I don't know what the hell Gigabyte is doing in the bios bacground . Gigabyte makes good quality devices, but the firmware and software team really sucks.

Yes, I've been interested for a long time, but I still haven't found a solution. When I ask E-support, it doesn't say anything other than "update your drivers".

It's bad that the bios can't be unlocked, but don't worry. Unlocking the bios doesn't actually do much. It's only useful for changing ram speeds and for operations like undervolt. Unfortunately, critical and problematic settings such as current limits and processor management cannot be changed from the bios. Yes, these settings are available in the bios menus but the values entered don't really change anything. These settings run in the background away from user access.

An expert should mod the EC (embedded controller) firmware. I think then our problems will be completely solved.

You bought it for a good price.


----------



## lameczla (Aug 4, 2022)

osos11 said:


> It may be illogical, but it really worked in previous generations.
> 
> I don't know what the hell Gigabyte is doing in the bios bacground . Gigabyte makes good quality devices, but the firmware and software team really sucks.
> 
> ...



Did you also notice this problem with battery, when I set it to max charge at 75% , I notice that sometimes battery go way past that point..

Also about the CPU, how is it possible when I limit it to 99% that I get stable FPS, more FPS, without ups and downs compared to 100% and it is not thermal throttling..

I'm starting to guess that it has something to do with TDPs and wattage limit. But the power brick has 230W, GPU 130W, CPU 20-30-40 and even 50W would make it 180W. There is plenty left for other stuff, I just can't seem to understand what is going on and what is throttling and happening.


----------



## osos11 (Aug 4, 2022)

lameczla said:


> Did you also notice this problem with battery, when I set it to max charge at 75% , I notice that sometimes battery go way past that point..
> 
> Also about the CPU, how is it possible when I limit it to 99% that I get stable FPS, more FPS, without ups and downs compared to 100% and it is not thermal throttling..
> 
> I'm starting to guess that it has something to do with TDPs and wattage limit. But the power brick has 230W, GPU 130W, CPU 20-30-40 and even 50W would make it 180W. There is plenty left for other stuff, I just can't seem to understand what is going on and what is throttling and happening.


Yes, the charge rate sometimes exceeds the limits. Like I said, Gigabyte and their crappy software...

I don't know what happens when it is set to 99%. I will try it on my system as well.

Yes, it's all about power limits and TDP, but gigabyte does all the adjustments in the background. You cannot intervene.

My 15G KC has 90W GPU and 45W CPU TDP. Brick 230w. I'm still having a problem.


----------



## lameczla (Aug 5, 2022)

osos11 said:


> Yes, the charge rate sometimes exceeds the limits. Like I said, Gigabyte and their crappy software...
> 
> I don't know what happens when it is set to 99%. I will try it on my system as well.
> 
> ...


I've read somewhere that power limits for GPU and CPU are 150W or so, I cannot find where I've read that, and that someone unlocked and changed that. Maybe that is causing the issue?

I just wonder how TF those reviewers on Youtube tested this laptop in all possible mods turbos etc, and did not have any of these issues.


----------

